
How can I install Ubuntu on an iPad? - wslh
http://askubuntu.com/questions/6263/how-can-i-install-ubuntu-on-an-ipad
======
marmot777
I'll be anxiously awaiting the responses on this one! I hope you can install
Ubuntu on your IPad as that'd be cool.

